# Small Belly Bacon



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 24, 2011)

Got a small 3 lb belly hanging today in my 6 rack. Had bacon cure on it for 6 days, rinsed and now hanging. Going to hit it with some apple smoke.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 24, 2011)

Great start!!

  Craig


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 27, 2011)

This morning i took the bacon out to un wrap it slice and vac seal.













Hand sliced, next time i break out the slicer.













Ends and some of the thicker slices all cooked up.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 27, 2011)

mmmmm tasty!!!

  Craig


----------



## old poi dog (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks good from out here too...!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 27, 2011)

Dang you did a fine job hand slicing... that's not easy!! Looks great Nepas.


----------

